# Need Help with dosing Ivomec



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

as you know my Old german owl has roundworms,i need to treat all 4 of them.i just got in a box of ivomec pour on 5mg ivermectin/ml please help so i can get this done today,and also does anyone know the amount for bantam chickens?


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

1~2 drops between shoulders on the base of the neck. Same for chickens.
You need to repeat procedure after 10~14 days.


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

why the same for chickens when they are larger then pigeons? do i use an insulin syringe for the drops?


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

You can use eyedropper.
Bantam chickens average weight is 800 gr for females and 1 kg for males.
Pigeons I treat with 1 drop, 2 drops is still safe. They are roughly ½ weight of the chickens, so 2 drops will do.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2009)

what is the strength of your ivermec ?


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

5mg ivermectin its a cattle wormer the brown box ivomex


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

teebo said:


> 5mg ivermectin its a cattle wormer the brown box ivomex


Do what Plemanh said. I looked it up because I had never heard of the "pour on"........but there it was. Put one drop on each bird. *DO NOT *give it orally. What you have is different than what I use or what I've ever seen.


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

really you have never heard of it,the only reason i ordered it becasue a few people in here said to use ivermectin so i oredered it.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

This is getting confusion. I have 0.08% solution Ivomec drench for sheep. Is anyone using this in drinking water? The directions I have says to use 5-7 cc/gal water for 3 days, followed by two days fresh water, then a day of vitamins in water.


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

the ivomec that i have ,is a pour on so i would think its il based,does not mix with water.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

TerriB - water soluble Ivermectin 2~6 ml per gallon of water. Depending of weather. If it's to hot, put less as water intake will be increased. Use it for a day and repeat after 10~14 days. I personally do not like to put any medication in water, as there is no control who gets what. It can be nuisance to treat big number of birds I know, but under-medication leads to resistance and you end up with bigger problem.
In drinking water I put only vitamins, supplements and smelly things as garlic, ACV etc.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

There are alot of different ivermectins.
I use Eqvalan 10mg/ml (liquid for horses) that is water soluable. Oral dose of this is .02ml (.02 NOT .20) per bird OR 3.0ml/gal of water for external parasites (bath) OR 6.0ml/gal of water for internal parasites.
Because of problems in the past, I now alternate with strongid (pyrantal).

Problems---
1) Ivermectin sensitivity in some birds - paralysis.
I lost 2 birds years ago when I first used ivermectin. The paralysis lasts about 12 hours and if you don't see it, the poor bird gets trampled to death. I was horrified! Now when I use it, I watch the birds closely. Birds showing any weakness get separated with supportive care for a couple days.
2) Roundworms build up a resistance to ivermectin.
I was worming regularly with ivermectin, and still had roundworms.! I really don't trust it anymore.

Strongid (pyrantal) is much safer and more effective BUT has to be dosed individually.


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*ivermectin*

Now you have me worried, this seemed prety easy at first. I bought eqvalan, it is a water saluble Ivermectin. It says1 teaspoon/1/2 gal. water as a preventitive and treatment should 2 teaspoons/ 1/2 gal. for treatment and 3 teaspoons for/ 1/2gal for severe infestation. the contents just says it is 100ml and will treat 10 gallons and normal dose. Now if this will get my birds sick in any way I am not going to use it in there water but if I can use this as drops in any way I would prefer to do it that way, please advise. I was getteing ready to put it in there water today only because a good friend told me that there poops look good but are a little loose and it's probally worms. Other then that they are fine except for one I took in and missed the lice and have to treat the loft for that to. for that I will be using scalex .o3% pyretrins spray.


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

did i get the wrong ivermectin,i dont want to hurt my birds?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

pattersonk2002 said:


> Now you have me worried, this seemed prety easy at first. I bought eqvalan, it is a water saluble Ivermectin. It says1 teaspoon/1/2 gal. water as a preventitive and treatment should 2 teaspoons/ 1/2 gal. for treatment and 3 teaspoons for/ 1/2gal for severe infestation. the contents just says it is 100ml and will treat 10 gallons and normal dose. Now if this will get my birds sick in any way I am not going to use it in there water but if I can use this as drops in any way I would prefer to do it that way, please advise. I was getteing ready to put it in there water today only because a good friend told me that there poops look good but are a little loose and it's probally worms. Other then that they are fine except for one I took in and missed the lice and have to treat the loft for that to. for that I will be using scalex .o3% pyretrins spray.


Sorry, I didn't mean to scare anyone. I was just expressing MY experience with it.
I have Eqvalen also (*10mg/ml* for horses). The instructions and dosage that came with mine *only mentions horses and using as a drench.* So I had to call my local avian vet to get the dosage for birds, I also double checked it with the "avain medical formulary" because I worry about overdosing birds.
I did not have good luck with it (for the reasons I previously posted), and that's why I switched to strongid.
I only use ivermectin in their bath now - at the lower dose (3 mls/gal of water) twice a year


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks for the clarification, Plamenh!


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*Ivermectin*

I used mine as the bottle said and the only side effect was some nasty smelling pooos. They all look just fine and now for the pyretrins spray.


----------

